# [portage] Makefile Xcode



## sekaijin (13 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous 
il y a bien trop longtemps que je n'ai pas touché à xcode
autrement que pour quelques bricoles

J'ai une lib en C que je voudrais porter sous MacOS
elle est assez simple et quelque commandes comme sous linux me permettent de la compiler sans difficultés majeures.

je voudrais en profiter pour en faire un projet sous XCode
quel est le moyen le plus efficace pour produire un projet xcode à partir d'un projet à la gnu (configure et makefile) ?

Merci A+JYT


----------



## tatouille (13 Mai 2008)

dans un premier temps tu peux creer un projet avec un target vide
et creer tes propres targets run configure / make

tu peux aussi utiliser extern target (pourrave)



sekaijin a dit:


> Salut à tous
> il y a bien trop longtemps que je n'ai pas touché à xcode
> autrement que pour quelques bricoles
> 
> ...


----------



## ntx (13 Mai 2008)

L'idéal étant de faire un projet de type "Carbon framework" et de générer ainsi un produit parfaitement adapté à Mac OSX. Mais ça demande parfois un peu de boulot.


----------



## sekaijin (14 Mai 2008)

merci
A+JYT


----------

